# What is happening with VOOM lawsuit?



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the status of the VOOM lawsuit against Echostar/Dish?

Also, I was thinking about the old TV show Flipper, which used to play on one of the VOOM channels. I recall that it was pillar-boxed, but not at the 4x3 ratio. Were they proportionally stretching it, but not to the full 16x9 ratio, or were they showing it in its original aspect ratio (in which it was filmed)? I think they also showed Hogan's Heroes that way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> Does anyone know the status of the VOOM lawsuit against Echostar/Dish?


Last I heard there was supposed to be a 4 week jury trial starting 04/05/2011 at 9:30AM ... but I believe it has been put off.

Perhaps you'll understand the court better than I.

http://iapps.courts.state.ny.us/web...arch?txtIndex=600292/2008&cboCounty=30&from=Y


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

runner861 said:


> Also, I was thinking about the old TV show Flipper, which used to play on one of the VOOM channels. I recall that it was pillar-boxed, but not at the 4x3 ratio. Were they proportionally stretching it, but not to the full 16x9 ratio, or were they showing it in its original aspect ratio (in which it was filmed)? I think they also showed Hogan's Heroes that way.


Yes, those shows were created on film. For the HD versions, they scanned the film in then masked it for the 16x9 ratio.

During HD broadcasts of "Flipper" you could sometimes see a red ball on a pole being waved on the side of the screen. It was used to get the dolphins to perform and was cropped from the original TV picture. But it sometimes shows up in the widescreen version.

-- Roger


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the Voom situation even relevant anymore?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

722921 said:


> Is the Voom situation even relevant anymore?


As far as ever watching Voom TV content? No.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Last I heard there was supposed to be a 4 week jury trial starting 04/05/2011 at 9:30AM ... but I believe it has been put off.
> 
> Perhaps you'll understand the court better than I.
> 
> http://iapps.courts.state.ny.us/web...arch?txtIndex=600292/2008&cboCounty=30&from=Y


 You're right about confusing. While on the front page the trial shows an appearance date of 04/05/2011, the status page only shows Disposition Deadline: 06/20/2011. Lots of money being wasted here and somehow Dish ended up with AMC in HD. Curious.


----------

